# Thinking Red : Pictures



## GSXRanger (Nov 2, 2008)

So, am I the only goof ball that throws pictures up? Sheesh...


----------



## Swill (Nov 3, 2008)

Added some. Since I took all of my pictures, I'm not in any of them


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 3, 2008)

Contrary to most opinions, I am behind the lens more often than in front of it... bwwaaahhh...


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 4, 2008)

All I have is "I love me" track pics so I dont think they would be relevant :)


----------



## Poetic_Mind (Nov 4, 2008)

Being a young wannabe with no type of military service, I do not think I have anything to post that is relevant to this Military Intel Group... unless you count pictures of me wearing my ninja suit last halloween.


----------



## Swill (Nov 4, 2008)

ESL, if you have pics of hot track chicks, you can post those.


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 4, 2008)

ESL... what do you ride? By "Track" pics, I assume you are referring to track days and motorcycles? Then again... I rarely assume anything. 

Umbrella girls are always welcomed.


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi:)


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 4, 2008)

I'll post some umbrella pics tommorrow.  But that's all the "I love me pics" I'll post for now.  ;)


----------



## GSXRanger (Nov 4, 2008)

What's your home track? You live in CA?


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi:)


----------



## AugieSpook (Dec 12, 2008)

Here's a couple of my sites.  This is how I spend my free time.
www.warriorswatch.shutterfly.com
www.pgrillinois.shutterfly.com


----------



## tinker_52 (Jan 8, 2009)

Right, this thread referred to photos; however, speaking of "_pictures_," try these  clips from the *Semnadtsat Mgnoveniy Vesny*, a (1973) Soviet miniseries. Described as the "ultimate Soviet soap-opera," [Tolka po russkiy], it follows familiar themes, depicting evil:eek:, "_Gitlerskiy_" Germany thru the Soviet lens. It's "thinking red," a peek _into_ (WWII)/Soviet-era _Schpionazh._ Protagonist, *GRU deep-operative Maksim Isaev, masquerades as SS Standartenfuhrer Stirlitz, viewed by critics as a counterpart to James Bond:cool:, but more believable.  Several intriguing, sample episodes:
*conjecture

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-cjVhCAAJU&feature=related"]YouTube - 17 Moments of Spring (English subtitles). Part 1/12 (2/9).[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVbqUlY_NtY&feature=related"]YouTube - 17 Moments of Spring (English subtitles). Part 1/12 (6/9).[/ame]


----------

